# Aussprechbare Buchstabenfolgen



## Knusper (8. Nov 2007)

Das ist zwar kein Java Problem im engeren Sinn. Eigentlich nicht mal im weiteren, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem einen Tipp geben.

Ich mache gerade meine ersten Gehversuche in Java und versuche natürlich die ganzen mehr oder weniger sinnfreien Programmen zu schreiben, die nur den Zweck haben sich in die Sprache einzuarbeiten. "Hello world" klappt schon ganz gut 
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mich an einem Anagrammgenerator versucht. Das ist auch eigentlich kein ganz großes Problem. Bevor ich mich an einer GUI versuche dachte ich jedoch, es wäre nützlich nicht einfach alle Permutationen auszugeben, sondern die sinnvollen (aussprechbaren) Wörter herauszufiltern.

Ich wollte jetzt keine Wortliste daraufhin scannen, ob die generierten Wörter sich darin befinden, sondern die die jeweils sinnvollen Buchstabenfolgen verwenden. Dabei dürfen natürlich auch Fantasiewörter entstehen, solange man sie aussprechen kann.

Meine Frage: Ist eine solche Liste irgendwo verfügbar? Google sagt nein, aber evtl. habe ich auch nur nach den falschen Stichworten gesucht.

Um das Problem nochmal zu verdeutlichen. Auf ein "q" kann bspw. ein "u" folgen, aber im Normalfall kein "x". Das ganze kann schnell komplex werden, wenn sich die Buchstaben am Silbenende befinden. Dann sind oft auch ungewöhnliche Buchstabenfolgen machbar. Man könnte auf Vokale und Konsonanten prüfen. Einige Konsonantenfolgen wie "st" oder "sp" oder Doppelkonsonanten sind aber auch möglich.

Ich hab grad keine guten Ideen. Daher würde ich mich über Kommentare freuen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (8. Nov 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum

einer von den Generatoren...wie genau aussprechbar?
aber sieht sehr schlau aus ;-)

EDIT:
der zum Beispiel
http://www.bentkamp.de/blindzebra/


----------



## Marco13 (8. Nov 2007)

Hm. Ich glaub' das war jetzt nicht gemeint.

Es geht glaubich eher um die genaue Definition, wann eine Buchstabenfolge "aussprechbar" ist. Das ist aber nicht so leicht. Die Folge "ngstschw" würde man wohl eigentlich NICHT als aussprechbar bezeichnen. In dem Wort "Angstschweiß" kommt aber genau diese Buchstabenfolge vor  :wink: 

Es gibt eine Dummy-Passwort-Generatoren, die aussprechbare Passwörter generieren (weil man sich die VIEL leichter merken kann). Das ist recht einfach: Wenn man abwechselnd Konsonanten und Vokale aneinander reiht, kommt pratkisch immer etwas aussprechbares raus. Aber ALLE aussprechbaren Worte zu erkennen wird schwierig.


----------



## Saxony (8. Nov 2007)

Viel lustiger ist aber, unaussprechliche Wörter zu konstruieren und dann durch einen syntetischen Sprachgenerator werfen.

Zum Glück sind das dann keine echten Leute die sich die Zunge verknoten (müssen). 

bye Saxony


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Aussprechbare Buchstabenfolgen?

Für wen aussprechbar?


----------



## Saxony (8. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aussprechbare Buchstabenfolgen?
> 
> Für wen aussprechbar?



Wahrscheinlich für den Standard-Europäer. In diesem speziellen Fall aber ohne Iren, da die alles aussprechen können. 

bye Saxony


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

lol 

_oachkatzlschwoaf_ = Eichhörnchenschwanz


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm. Ich glaub' das war jetzt nicht gemeint.
> 
> Es geht glaubich eher um die genaue Definition, wann eine Buchstabenfolge "aussprechbar" ist. Das ist aber nicht so leicht. Die Folge "ngstschw" würde man wohl eigentlich NICHT als aussprechbar bezeichnen. In dem Wort "Angstschweiß" kommt aber genau diese Buchstabenfolge vor  :wink:
> 
> Es gibt eine Dummy-Passwort-Generatoren, die aussprechbare Passwörter generieren (weil man sich die VIEL leichter merken kann). Das ist recht einfach: Wenn man abwechselnd Konsonanten und Vokale aneinander reiht, kommt pratkisch immer etwas aussprechbares raus. Aber ALLE aussprechbaren Worte zu erkennen wird schwierig.



Genau darum gehts.

Die Wörter sollten deutsch aussprechbar sein. Englisch ginge auch. Wenn man mehrere Sprachen berücksichtigen will, wird es aber unnötig komplex.

Gibt es denn einen Algorithmus, wie dies umgesetzt werden kann? Sprachwissenschaftler haben sich doch bestimmt schon mal darüber nachgedacht. Ich habe aber noch keine Veröffentlichung dazu gefunden. 

An die Methode der alternierenden Konsonanten und Vokale habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das wäre vermutlich auch einfach umzusetzen. Ein Problen wären dann aber, wenn im Ausgangswort bspw. ein "sch" auftritt. Dann gehen einem schnell die Vokale aus. Das ist gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Knusper (8. Nov 2007)

Das war ich. Manchmal sollte man Cookies dann doch zulassen.  :roll:


----------



## Marco13 (8. Nov 2007)

Das einfachste, was mir jetzt einfallen würde, wäre vielleicht eine Map<String, ist<String>>, die speichert, welche Buchstaben bzw. Buchstabensequenzen aufeinanderfolgen dürfen, aber das reicht nicht, um alles zu erkennen. Ein Beispiel dafür, dass man manchmal "versehentlich" unaussprechliche Buchstabensequenzen ausspricht, hatte ich ja schon gegeben.


----------



## Knusper (8. Nov 2007)

Ich probier das mal. Es soll ja auch nicht die Überanwendung werden.


----------

